# sécuriser réseau Wifi/mac Os X



## masbath (7 Juillet 2005)

hello, 

voilà je viens d'acheter un ibook G4 et j'ai une connexion wifi 10mg Noos. je suis vraiment novice sur le mac et j'ai quelques peines à paramatrer (sorry).

je voudrais sécuriser ma connexion wifi mais je ne connais pas du tout les manip'!

si quelqu'un peu m'aider, je le remercie d'avance!

un nouveau converti au mac


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juillet 2005)

bonjour et bienvenu sur macg  

commence toujours par rechercher sur le forum !!!! 

par exemple: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88281&highlight=s%E9curit%E9+wifi

bonne chance


----------

